# musique gratuite sur ipod touch  ?



## city1 (1 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour ,
Je souhaite faire l acquisition  d un ipod  touch  16 Go .
Mais est ce possible de mettre de la musique gratuite comme sur les autres mp3  ? Merci


----------



## RubenF (1 Décembre 2014)

Spotify


----------



## Lauange (1 Décembre 2014)

city1 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> Je souhaite faire l acquisition  d un ipod  touch  16 Go .
> Mais est ce possible de mettre de la musique gratuite comme sur les autres mp3  ? Merci



Oui bien sur (si tu entends ne pas acheter sa musique sur l'apple store)


----------



## Gwen (1 Décembre 2014)

La musique gratuite n'existe pas, il faut bien rémunérer les artistes.

Donc soit ce sont tes CD et tu as mis cette musique sur ton ordinateur. Alors oui, elle pourra être lue par iTunes et donc transférer sur ton appareil.

EN gros, si la musique est lisible sur iTunes (qui lui est gratuit) elle sera compatible avec l'iPod touch.


----------



## Lauange (2 Décembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> La musique gratuite n'existe pas, il faut bien rémunérer les artistes.
> 
> Donc soit ce sont tes CD et tu as mis cette musique sur ton ordinateur. Alors oui, elle pourra être lue par iTunes et donc transférer sur ton appareil.
> 
> EN gros, si la musique est lisible sur iTunes (qui lui est gratuit) elle sera compatible avec l'iPod touch.



Il y a de la musique gratuite sur Itunes me semble t'il.


----------



## RubenF (2 Décembre 2014)

Oui. Vous avez l'album de U2 gentillement offert par Apple vous en avez de la chance


----------



## Powerdom (3 Décembre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> La musique gratuite n'existe pas, il faut bien rémunérer les artistes.



si Jamendo en regorge et de l'excellente ! 




Lauange a dit:


> Il y a de la musique gratuite sur Itunes me semble t'il.



oui un single chaque semaine


----------

